# Life span of a golf club



## General Fade (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been playing with some 10- 8 year old clubs and see clubs for sale well over that and beyond so would like to ask "how long is the life span of a golf club"?

Do steel and carbon fibre shafts have a best before date when put in  service or standing on the shelf and do forged deteriorate quicker than cast faces?

Is this the same for grooves either V or U ?

Does shaft material and how many rounds are played on different ground conditions and care by the user etc come into effect with a club player over a professional.

What's the thoughts or evidence on club life span and usability?

Cheers, Fade


----------



## delc (Nov 10, 2015)

General Fade said:



			I've been playing with some 10- 8 year old clubs and see clubs for sale well over that and beyond so would like to ask "how long is the life span of a golf club"?

Do steel and carbon fibre shafts have a best before date when put in  service or standing on the shelf and do forged deteriorate quicker than cast faces?

Is this the same for grooves either V or U ?

Does shaft material and how many rounds are played on different ground conditions and care by the user etc come into effect with a club player over a professional.

What's the thoughts or evidence on club life span and usability?

Cheers, Fade
		
Click to expand...

Rather depends on how carefully you look after them! If you clean them after every round and store them in a warm dry place, probably many years. Grips usually wear out first, but they can easily and cheaply be replaced.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2015)

Depends upon what you expect of them.  I played with @WilliamAlex and @SuperHans recently using my 30+yr old Wilson Staffs.  I didn't play very well but the irons served their purpose just fine (without them I couldn't have played) and I played to just over my handicap.  But then my expectations and requirements of them were pretty limited


----------



## Craigg (Nov 10, 2015)

My Irons were manufactured in 1990. Still using them. So I guess at least 25 years in answer to your question. Very much dependent on manufacturer and materials though I would guess.


----------



## gregers (Nov 10, 2015)

irons tend to last years,as said apart from the grips.
woods on the other hand,if you believe the hype NEED to be changed every 6 mths,to gain that extra 4 yds thats promised.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2015)

Clubs only last 12 to 18 months then you have to buy a new set!

Well, at least that's what I've told the wife!  :lol:


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Clubs only last 12 to 18 months then you have to buy a new set!

Well, at least that's what I've told the wife!  :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I told my clubs that wives only last 12 - 18 months and then you have to get a new one..... :lol:


----------

